# My concerns about being a first-time maltese owner



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

I've never really ever owned my own dog. I've dated and lived with men who owned dogs, but to be honest they have generally annoyed me. The dogs were all large sized-breeds like rotties, lab's and dobbermans. There was once a small cockaspaniel that my ex owned but I never really bonded with him. I've always been a cat person. However, even before my cat passed away I made the decision that my next pet would be a small breed dog. There are certain aspects of owning a small dog I have always wanted to partake in, like walks, strolls and travel. I like the idea of a puppy following me around the house, and I have always envied a dogs loyalty to their owners. 

My main concerns with owning a new puppy are: (assuming pup is in good health)

-Will my puppy like me? 
-Will I bond with him? (very important!) has anyone here ever had these issues?
-Will the puppy be uncontrollable and overly hyper-active?
-Will he be an excessive barker?
-Will I crush him in bed by accident when we sleep? (I sleep with pets)
-Will I miss him too much when I have to leave him home? 
-Are malteses stubborn?
-Can they damage furniture with their nails?
-Does good breeding guarantee good temperament?


What should I expect from a maltese puppy in the first 2 months of ownership? 
What are your pointers for having a healthy gratifying relationship with your dog and ensuring a proper bond? 

Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

My main concerns with owning a new puppy are: (assuming pup is in good health)

-Will my puppy like me? Yes, the puppy will generally bond w/you - but it will take more than a few hours.. could take several days
-Will I bond with him? (very important!) has anyone here ever had these issues? there are some good books out there to give you more information about bonding, but typically they will bond w/you - there are no guarantees in life
-Will the puppy be uncontrollable and overly hyper-active?well, it's a puppy - again all puppies are different, ours were not, but they were older puppies (5 months) as well.
-Will he be an excessive barker? this is also something else you cannot predict, we have 3 quite dogs and one barker.. who knows
-Will I crush him in bed by accident when we sleep? again, who can predict these things? i've never heard of this happening to anyone, so I cannot say
-Will I miss him too much when I have to leave him home? well, that would mean you are bonded to him.
-Are malteses stubborn? Atticus is stubborn and Grace can be, but it has to do a great deal with early training
-Can they damage furniture with their nails? they can scratch leather with their claws, but not overly if you keep them clipped
-Does good breeding guarantee good temperament? I think it helps, all of our dogs came from the same breeder and they are all good tempered. BUT socialization helps and there are again no guarantees in life.


What should I expect from a maltese puppy in the first 2 months of ownership? potty training, lots of potty training, they can be difficult to train if you don't give it 100%; bonding, getting them on a schedule (or you on a schedule)
What are your pointers for having a healthy gratifying relationship with your dog and ensuring a proper bond? Belly rubs and patience and spending lots of time w/your puppy. 

Maltese are not low maintenance puppies for the first time dog owner, but it can be done.

Good luck


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohhh! you do have valid concerns, but all of the issues are pretty shortlived.

Your Puppy may cling to you immediately. My Lola did, she climbed into my arms kissing me crazily and wanted to stay up on my chest all the time. She is still very much a cuddler, Now Penny took a bit more time with me. She loved Hubby straight away though. 
Again, could be straight away, or you may just not click. It may take some time. If you meet the Puppy beforehand you will know though. I know one member who felt her and her dog didn't bond, but after a little while they became totally inseparable.
Your puppy will likely have some crazy sessions. A playpen is vital so when they get overly excited you have a spot of safety and relaxation. 
Some bark more than others. I would suggest strong training early to curb that tendency. 
Most people sleep with their Maltese on here, no matter the size with no issues.
Yes you will miss him :wub:
They certainly can be a bit stubborn, but they mainly try to please their owners. 
No they don't damage furniture with nails, but during teething they could chew on furniture, you have to monitor carefully and re-direct to a proper chew toy.
Good breeding it your best option for temperament, but there are never any guarantees for that, except the fact that any breeder worth his salt would take back a dog that just wasn't working out in their placement. 

The first 2 months will be tough if you get a 12 week one, some sleepless nights and crazy times, but it does get better quickly. The fun of seeing the cute little bundle up to loads of antics are so worth the work involved in looking after them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That's a lot of questions, but I'll do my best!

I can promise you that your puppy will love you. Unlike cats who can make you earn their love (I have two Siamese), puppies just adore you for no reason. Everyone bonds differently with their pets, but puppies are pretty easy to bond with. Since you are a mom, you probably remember how easy it was to bond with your son when he was a baby.

As far as hyper active and uncontrollable, yes, puppies are. They are works in progress. They will bite you, pee on your rug, bark like crazy if you leave their sight, and get wild and crazy just when you want to relax. They are a huge amount of work, but worth all the effort. You will have moments like I am sure you did with your son that you feel overwhelmed and discouraged.

I haven't noticed Bailey's nails damaging furniture, but his teeth sure do. A teething puppy can do some real damage if he isn't closely supervised. I spray everything with Bitter Apple including my pant legs.

Good breeding can't guarantee good temperament any more than it can guarantee good health, but it sure stacks the deck in your favor. It is also very important that your puppy's breeder socializes him well right from the start and that you continue his socialization when you bring him home. 

If you find a great breeder, she will be a great resource after you bring your little guy home.

If you can find a teenage puppy, you will miss a lot of the puppy crazies. Bailey is almost seven months now and is so much better than he was when I brought him home at 12 weeks. As I said in another post, an older male puppy may be more in your price range, too.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

-Will my puppy like me? 
*Yeppers your puppy is going to adore you! They will want to be near you and will probably get really upset at first if you leave them by themselves for even a few minutes lol.*
-Will I bond with him? (very important!) has anyone here ever had these issues?
*Yes, I always believe in the saying that the dog chooses you and its so true. Bella chose me and had it not been for my mom noticing her little face staring up at me from her cage when we went to visit her breeder I may have overlooked her! :OMG!: Once I held her I knew she was mine, she crawled up my hoodie and started kissing me on my chin rofl :wub2:.*
-Will the puppy be uncontrollable and overly hyper-active?
*Yes, YES YES! LOL Unless you get a more timid pup, which your breeder will be able to help you with. You have to try to confine them to one room and a small space while you're housetraining them but they are usually very active, playful, ill-mannered (their babies afterall :rofl, don't wanna settle down even if your exhausted and when they do they will rest for a short time and then be back to their normal selves. I was worried Bella was going to have brain damage, we used to let her explore the living room after she peed and pooped like a good girl and she'd race around without looking until she ran head first into the coffee table. You'd hear a thud and see her sitting there looking confused and then she'd do it all over again! ROFL! :HistericalSmiley: Expect a bit less sleep the first couple of weeks or so lol.*
-Will he be an excessive barker?
*It depends, sometimes puppies will bark about nothing in general or just while their playing. It depends on the puppy. Bella never was but she was my odd little duck. Literally, she sounded like a duck when she barked as a baby lol.*
-Will I crush him in bed by accident when we sleep? (I sleep with pets)
*No, you should be able to figure out how to give them space in the bed without hurting them BUT it would be best to give your puppy his/her own bed near you to prevent injury. Whenever Bella would sleep with me I never slept because I was really careful not to roll on her, even though she usually liked to lay down on a pillow right beside me. I just feel better if they have their own bed and I think you would too.*
-Will I miss him too much when I have to leave him home?
*YES, lol. But try not to make a big deal out of leaving when you do so that you don't cause him to develop seperation anxiety. If you are really calm about leaving and coming home he will be too.* 
-Are malteses stubborn?
*I can't really answer this question quite yet. I really don't believe so and again if a malt were stubborn it could just be that particular puppy.*
-Can they damage furniture with their nails?
*Any dog can damage anything with their nails so if they start scratching at anything correct the behavior quickly and positively.*
-Does good breeding guarantee good temperament?
*It should but there is always a chance of a puppy with a wayward temperament, its just far less common with good breeding.*


What should I expect from a maltese puppy in the first 2 months of ownership? 
*I'll let everyone else answer this question, although I'm sure its not much different from Bella in her first 2 months with us /*
What are your pointers for having a healthy gratifying relationship with your dog and ensuring a proper bond? 
*Always use positive reinforcement and spend time with your dog doing fun things. Go on adventures together, take them with you when you travel and just go banana's loving on them! Bella knows I adore her, even though I don't get to see her often, she know's I'm Momma, she looks for me, comes right to me, and even likes the sound of my voice through the phone and all I did was love her, play with her, cuddle her, and provide her with great veterinary care. You do that and you're golden :thumbsup:*


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

These are some good concerns but mostly would be early on when they were little lol. Of course your puppy will love you because that's how dogs are for sure! Mine both loved me right away. I can't say as to whether you will bond with your puppy but I'd have to say it would be pretty hard when they are just too cute and you care for them like a baby. There's some great advice about training and things that would definitely help you like the playpen. I would have to say that rustee was pretty hyper as a baby but not overly and he isn't crazy now....except when we go outside he looooooves it! Paislee is pretty hyper but she is also younger but once I hold her and cuddle...zzzzzzzz lol. The barking is also unknown because rustee only barks when I come home and he's excited but Paislee will bark at a leaf, or a fly, or a wall or really anything at all but it doesn't really bother me as she isn't too "barky" inside for the most part. You will miss your puppy when your gone which is good because you are bonded but I really do miss mine and I'm glad I don't have to be gone too long at a time and my best friend in the world adores them and "babysits" for them when I'm at school. I have never had issues with nails but agree with everyone here about the teething...I don't know that temperament can ever be 100% guaranteed but being well bred would be a good start. I love my little guys they are so fun and so sweet and love me dearly  I would also like to say that I got Paislee when she was 10 months old and she was potty trained, her breeder could tell me all about her temperament having had her since birth and I'm sure much less puppy crazy! I bonded with her immediately and her with me so that could be a good option as well...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I understand your concerns about your friends dog not seeming to bond with you, remember, that is their dog, so they are bonded with their owner, and some will warm up to you, when they are not yours.





-Will my puppy like me? 

*Oh heavens yes. Lots of kisses, lots of love, and you will get more in return then you could ever hope for.*

-Will I bond with him? (very important!) has anyone here ever had these issues?

*Personally, I think Maltese don't give you a choice, they steal your heart, and you just can't help but fall in love.*

-Will the puppy be uncontrollable and overly hyper-active?

*I have 3 now, and have had a total of 6 (3 are at the Rainbow Bridge). But this question is best for the breeder that you choose. As a puppy, yes, they will have lots of energy and want to play. And then before you know it, they fall off to sweet sleep. Some are more laid back, and as pups, some have more energy. So you really want to discuss this with your breeder, as they know their pups and their personalites. But I never had a Maltese, that was uncontrollable. *

-Will he be an excessive barker?
*I have not had this expereince, of course they bark, but not excessively. At least that has been my experience. Mine do bark when I get home, whether it is 5 minutes or longer. They are just so happy to see you. This also will be up to you, as far as training. But Maltese, want to please. It just takes gentle stearing in the right direction.*


-Will I crush him in bed by accident when we sleep? (I sleep with pets)

*Remember, when you get your baby, he/she will be small. So I do not reccomend at all, that they sleep with you, when you first get them. I have an exercise pen for Ana with everything should could possilby need. But I also have placed it where she can see me. Now that she is going on 8 mos, I do have her sleep with me, on occassion, on many occasions. My other two, who are 3 sleep with me as well, and it is pure heaven. *
-Will I miss him too much when I have to leave him home? 

*Yes, they will miss you when not at home. But you will get a fantastic greeting when you do get home.*

-Are malteses stubborn?

*I have yet to have a stubborn Maltese. They aim to please.*
-Can they damage furniture with their nails?

*Have not had this problem, but mine do like to scratch in their beds, until they get that comfortable spot. (this is during the day time, or when I am doing things. I do beleive they have furniture covers)*

-Does good breeding guarantee good temperament?

*A loving breeder will help shape them and give them the best start. There are no guarantees, but you greatly lower your risk, when going with a loving breeder, that gives them a wonderful start, before you get them. Maltese, and I think any breed will definetly pick up on your emotions. If they feel you are upset at them , which I hope they never do, that can make them anxious. But I would have to say overall, Maltese have the most loving tempermant, but alot of it depends, on the start that your breeder gives them.*


What should I expect from a maltese puppy in the first 2 months of ownership? 

*Laughter, fun, but of course, you must keep a watchful eye on them, all pups, regardless of breed, are very curious. But again, I think you will be completely in love. It really is up to you, the breeder, gives them a wonderful start, and then you take over from there.*

What are your pointers for having a healthy gratifying relationship with your dog and ensuring a proper bond? 

*Unconditional love, as they will give you. *

*Now keep in mind, that pups will have accidents as they get use to their new environment. Honestly, alot will depend on you. How much love you give them (which is the easy part) understanding, and positive guidance.*


----------



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you all for the responses. I will answer you all in proper form once I get back. I found a VERY reputable breeder who has a little boy (almost 6 mo.) for sale. We have a 4 1/2 hour drive each way, through 2 possibly 3 states. I will not get a puppy unless it's love at first site. Please keep your fingers crossed and send us good vibes. I'll come back and post as soon as I get in the door at home.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LottaLoveToGive said:


> Thank you all for the responses. I will answer you all in proper form once I get back. I found a VERY reputable breeder who has a little boy (almost 6 mo.) for sale. We have a 4 1/2 hour drive each way, through 2 possibly 3 states. I will not get a puppy unless it's love at first site. Please keep your fingers crossed and send us good vibes. I'll come back and post as soon as I get in the door at home.


 
Sending lots of good vibes :chili: A little boy :wub: Warning: Be prepared to have your heart stolen :wub: put with sweetness.

Hoping for the very best for you!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

LottaLoveToGive said:


> Thank you all for the responses. I will answer you all in proper form once I get back. I found a VERY reputable breeder who has a little boy (almost 6 mo.) for sale. We have a 4 1/2 hour drive each way, through 2 possibly 3 states. I will not get a puppy unless it's love at first site. Please keep your fingers crossed and send us good vibes. I'll come back and post as soon as I get in the door at home.


Good luck! That sounds like a perfect age!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You must be very, very careful if you get a maltese. They work their way into your heart and never let go. They are wonderful and loving and loyal and make you smile everyday!!! If you are adverse to that sort of thing, do not buy a maltese!!!! I love my two girls with all my heart but they feel the same way about me~~~:chili:

Didn't answer your questions because so many before me had! If you talk to the breeder and tell her what you want and she is reputable, you will find that little love that you want!!!:chili:Good luck to you and let us know what you decide to do~~~


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

can't wait to hear about your new arrival!! getting a puppy at 6 months of age eliminates a lot of potential behavioral problems. he will, most likely have had much more time with his mom and litter mates to learn bite inhibition and other good behavior, and won't feel abandoned like a puppy separated at a much younger age. also, he will be able to hold his bladder longer, which is always a nice benefit of getting an older puppy.

as long as he was raised with a good breeder, and not abused or mistreated, he will be a happy, loving puppy. probably hyper, like all puppies are, but will mellow out as time passes. puppies sleep lots, and then run around like crazy, and then sleep more.  

as long as you are the source for food, and a warm heartbeat for him to cuddle up to, he will love you as a mommy! they quickly realize they are dependent on you for companionship, nourishment, comfort, and playtime. 

so while there may be an adjustment period for him to get used to your schedule and vice versa, soon you both will be in love! 

**a lot of your questions have to do with training (barking, nails on the furniture, hyper, stubborn). good breeding definitely helps, but every puppy is different. just remember that any behavior issue can be improved. i would do some searching in the training and behavior sections for tips and advice.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

This is wonderful! Hoping for the best


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili: Six months is a great age.:thumbsup:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Fingers & Toes* crossed you had a successful & safe trip today! :chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I keep checking back for an update!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> I keep checking back for an update!


Me Too!!!


----------



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

What a crazy day! Thanks everyone for your well wishes! 

Here's a quick rundown of what happened. I have to run, so please forgive me for psoting and running. I have puppy stuff to buy before it gets dark! 

First of all I purchased my pup from Bevway maltese. Beverly is one of the most amazing, funniest, sweestest breeder/people you could ever meet! I lucked out so much with her. She was the first breeder I visited and I found my baby. I swear it was mean to be. 
First I want to say that there was a member here who said in one of my posts, "You don't pick a Maltese, the maltese picks YOU". It's remarkable how true this is.

First of it took us 8 hours to get there. I95 thankgsgibing weekend traffic was so bad that I almost killed myself in the car, and my husband in the process. Total traveling time, 18 hours in one day. Got home at 4:30 am, went to sleep at 6;30, sun was already coming up.


Ok, went for the boy, 6 months. He was SO adorable, SO precious, but a bit too hyper for me. After driving that far I decided he would not be the right dog for us. Beverly then brough out a youn ger female. More expensive, but larger and totally docile and sweet. When I first held her she just starred at me. i thought that was so precious. The boy didn't make any eye contact, even after being there for over an hour. The girl however, was everything I wanted. So beverly, being the amazing person she is, let me have her. 

Here are th pics.























































She slept like a baby the entire ride home. Slept like a baby all morning. Has barked a total of 3-4 times. I expect more as she ages, not a problem. But all she wants to do is lay and sleep on your lap. If you put her down she plays, if you pick her up, she rests and sleeps. It's amazing. My hasband is totally in love with her too, lol. 

Boy were you guys right! She can steal your heart. I still have a lot of bonding to do, and I admit it's strange having another pet in the house, especially a dog after having Walter (cat) for 17 years, but this is nice. he's already bringing joy and laughter into our lives. Thank you all so much! I will be back once my schedule calms down. I have off from thursday well into the weekend. Will try to be back then.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

-Will my puppy like me? 
I really have yet to meet a puppy who didn't like people who treated it well  
-Will I bond with him? (very important!) has anyone here ever had these issues?
I guess this depends on you?
-Will the puppy be uncontrollable and overly hyper-active?
When you say uncontrollable I picture a huge dog that's too powerful to control. Puppies are often hyper. My pup will go and go and go, nap to recharge about 20 minutes and then go again. He is almost nine months old now and just starting to settle down. 
-Will he be an excessive barker?
My malt is not an excessive barker but how can anyone really know until they get the dog? As a breed-generally speaking, I haven't met many that are 'yappy' if that is what you are asking but you can never be 100% on that. 
-Will I crush him in bed by accident when we sleep? (I sleep with pets)
I do not like letting new puppies sleep in the bed because I worry they will pee on it. Rocky has slept in the bed with us 3 days in a row now, last night I woke up in a panic thinking I had crushed him-I hadn't by the way. I have not heard of anyone having crushed them in their sleep.
-Will I miss him too much when I have to leave him home? 
Is this a concern that will make or break whether or not you get one? Again this is something that would be up to you I think. When we do not take Rocky with us and go on overnight trips, I certainly miss him.
-Are malteses stubborn?
In my experience with dogs in general, females are more stubborn than males. As far as maltese go-Rocky is not stubborn he's a sweetheart but this is something that is going to boil down to the individual dog.
-Can they damage furniture with their nails?
Any pet with nails has the ability to do this. Rocky has not been destructive for us. 
-Does good breeding guarantee good temperament?
Good breeding doesn't guarantee anything-it can however give you a greater chance at good temperament and less likelihood of genetic defects.


And gratz on your new pup


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so excited for you! She is adorable! Can't wait to hear more about her after you girls rest up!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Yayyy!!! how gorgeous she is :wub: :wub: you are so lucky for this to have worked out so well. I am so happy for you. So I guess now it is name time.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Such a cutie. I know that you'll adore having her. Can't wait to find out what you've decided to name her.  Looking forward to hearing more about and seeing more pictures of your new addition.

Congratulations.


----------



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

You guys are great! I can't wait to get to know all your little furry sons and daughters. 

The name I chose for my little fur daughter is Olympia Biddeford. It's a character from one of my favorite novels, "Fortunes Rock". It also reminds me of winter olympics because she's so snowy white.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LottaLoveToGive said:


> What a crazy day! Thanks everyone for your well wishes!
> 
> Here's a quick rundown of what happened. I have to run, so please forgive me for psoting and running. I have puppy stuff to buy before it gets dark!
> 
> ...


 
:chili: :chili::wub: She is a DOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:aktion033: :chili: :aktion033:  :chili: YIPEE!! Olympia is just beautiful! SO SO happy for you.. we at SM will so enjoy watching her grow up.. :wub:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

CONGRATS on your beautiful girl! :aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili:

And maybe we'll be able to have a CT meetup one day. Looking forward to more pictures & seeing Olympia grow up.


----------



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

Decided to re-schedule shopping. Too tired. 

Thank you, allheart, silkmalteselover and ann80!!! your encouragement and support is overwhelming. I can't belive I found this place. I'm looking forward to learning and sharing as much as I can. 

ann80, I didn't know you were in CT. I'm just beginning to notice the profile info below profile names. I'm in Salisbury ct. You?


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Ahhhhhh she's absolutely beautiful, Rachel! I had cuteness overload when I saw her in the bathtub and squealed at the computer ROFL! My husband looked at me like wtf and then he saw her and was like awwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I absolutely cant wait until I go visit Beverly the weekend after next!


----------



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks, Hatsumomo!! are you driuving from Ohio to see her?



Also, is there a thread here where everyone has posted and introduced their fur children so i can go on it and familiarize myself with everyone's little love?


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

LottaLoveToGive said:


> Thanks, Hatsumomo!! are you driuving from Ohio to see her?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is there a thread here where everyone has posted and introduced their fur children so i can go on it and familiarize myself with everyone's little love?


You're welcome! :w00t: And yeppers! It's about a 6 hour drive from Massillon to West Chester, PA but I believe it will be more than worth it .

Yes there's a subforum called Introduce Yourself on the Main Forum Page :cheer:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Congrats! How exciting! She is beautiful...and love the name as well! I haven't been a member here for too long but I don't really think there is? Maybe someone else could answer that...although its a great idea...I guess if you go to the introducitons and go back far enough most people will be on there at some point haha pretty long process though!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Hatsumomo77 said:


> You're welcome! :w00t: And yeppers! It's about a 6 hour drive from Massillon to West Chester, PA but I believe it will be more than worth it .
> 
> Yes there's a subforum called Introduce Yourself on the Main Forum Page :cheer:


We must have posted at the same time! I want to see that subforum too lol


----------



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Hatsumomo, wow, and I thought I had a long drive! I take it you're staying at ahotel. If you go there, PLEASE visit Longwood gardens. It is AMAZING!! Beverly lives right around the corner from it. You could probably walk from her house to it. 
Here's the link.
Longwood Gardens - Home Page

Good luck with your trip. I hope you find your little fur child.

Thank you, Missy! I'm going to check out the thread right now.


----------



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

I checked but it seems they are all individual threads. I was hoping there would be one thread where you can meet everyone by continously scrolling. Checking each thread would be too time-consuming for me right now. Perhaps in time I'll slowly get to know everyone more or less.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh dear, you are embarking on the most wonderful journey of your life. I will never forget when I brought MiMi home. She was delivered by a kind, sweet woman to the San Francisco airport. She slept quietly in my lap for the 2+ hours to drive home. Then I picked her up and she buried her whole body in my neck...and that was it. That was the bonding moment. A moment I will forever cherish. MiMi is everything to me, because she offers love, beauty, compassion and a wild fever of kisses when I have something tasty on my breath.

I wish you all the love I have felt from my white babies. I wish you decades of sheer bliss. I wish you the intuition to be a perfect Malt mom.:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your new family member. She is just adorable. I look forward to seeing her grow up.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations - she is beautiful! And welcome tomyou both from Sweetness and Tessa!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rachel - I'm so excited for you.:chili::chili: Looks like you have a Bevway Beauty:tender: Olympia is absolutely adorable. :wub::wub: How old is she...I think I missed that? I agree about them picking you. When I saw Tyler and another puppy, Tyler laid his head on my chest and sighed!! That was it - he had me at the first sigh. :wub: I love that first shot of both of you looking at the camera as if to say, "Don't you agree? This was meant to be.:heart:" And she's so cute with your handsome husband in that little blanket -- don't tell me it was in a NJ Turnpike rest area?? Been to too many of those. :w00t: And those bathtub pix are so cute. :thumbsup: I know you will just love having Olympia in your life. I constantly look at Tyler's face and can't believe he's mine. 

Bev's really near Longwood Gardens? Gee, I've been to Longwood and my SILs are planning to go there for their Christmas decorations. My son went to college in Delaware and we used to eat near there in Kennett Square area. Awesome restaurants!!! Enjoy your little doll

Also wanted to add that you will get to know everyone here pretty well but it takes time. I was so confused in the beginning and didn't know how everyone got to know each other and all the Malts names. But then it happened to me It just takes time and we promise there won't be a test


----------



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

Lol, just found the multi-quote button. You would think being a forum owner myself I would have spotted it a couple days ago. lol



Sylie said:


> Oh dear, you are embarking on the most wonderful journey of your life. I will never forget when I brought MiMi home. She was delivered by a kind, sweet woman to the San Francisco airport. She slept quietly in my lap for the 2+ hours to drive home. Then I picked her up and she buried her whole body in my neck...and that was it. That was the bonding moment. A moment I will forever cherish. MiMi is everything to me, because she offers love, beauty, compassion and a wild fever of kisses when I have something tasty on my breath.
> 
> I wish you all the love I have felt from my white babies. I wish you decades of sheer bliss. I wish you the intuition to be a perfect Malt mom.:wub:


See, my puppy did that too, she is so cute, but I have to be honest and say I haven't bonded with her yet. Although I have not let her out of my site for one minute, and have been holding her (with the exception of play time and pooty time) since. 
Is it normal fot it to take a few days to bond with your pup, espeically if you have not been a dog owner before? (cat lover).

I have to say though, that as i type this she is sleeping on my lap and her little head is tilted sideways and she is SO **** CUTE!!!



revakb2 said:


> Congratulations on your new family member. She is just adorable. I look forward to seeing her grow up.


Thanks! :wub:



maggieh said:


> Congratulations - she is beautiful! And welcome tomyou both from Sweetness and Tessa!


Thanks! 



Snowbody said:


> Rachel - I'm so excited for you.:chili::chili: Looks like you have a Bevway Beauty:tender: Olympia is absolutely adorable. :wub::wub: How old is she...I think I missed that? I agree about them picking you. When I saw Tyler and another puppy, Tyler laid his head on my chest and sighed!! That was it - he had me at the first sigh. :wub: I love that first shot of both of you looking at the camera as if to say, "Don't you agree? This was meant to be.:heart:" And she's so cute with your handsome husband in that little blanket -- don't tell me it was in a NJ Turnpike rest area?? Been to too many of those. :w00t: And those bathtub pix are so cute. :thumbsup: I know you will just love having Olympia in your life. I constantly look at Tyler's face and can't believe he's mine.
> 
> Bev's really near Longwood Gardens? Gee, I've been to Longwood and my SILs are planning to go there for their Christmas decorations. My son went to college in Delaware and we used to eat near there in Kennett Square area. Awesome restaurants!!! Enjoy your little doll
> 
> Also wanted to add that you will get to know everyone here pretty well but it takes time. I was so confused in the beginning and didn't know how everyone got to know each other and all the Malts names. But then it happened to me It just takes time and we promise there won't be a test


LOL, yes, it's the NJ turnpike. We were the only people in there too because it was so late...early. But yes, Bev lives right next to Longwood. I would have loved to go while i was there, but we were beat!! we just wanted to get home! 

thanks so much for the well-wishes. Looking forward to getting to know all the babies, kids and oldies but goodies.:ThankYou:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Rachel I live in Rocky Hill, CT. Take it all in...breathe & enjoy your new bundle.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Congrats on Olympia! She is absolutely adorable :wub: I look forward to seeing her grow up.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

You've gotten some great answers so far but I thought I would add my opinion. Before getting Hunter I had never owned a pet other than fish so this was my first real experience as well. For me, starting with an older dog has been very beneficial because I have been able to learn at a slower pace and also help a dog in need (Hunter came from a shelter). I didn't want a puppy because I was worried about all the initial training.

-Will my puppy like me? I'm sure that he/she will. Hunter loved us from the first day we brought him home and he is very attached to both myself and my DH.

-Will I bond with him? (very important!) has anyone here ever had these issues? I can't imagine that you wouldn't be able to bond with a puppy if we were able to bond with a 6 year old rescue.

-Will the puppy be uncontrollable and overly hyper-active? I've never had a puppy before but I can tell you that a 6 year old maltese still has a lot of energy and now that he is 10 he still requires a good walk at least every few days and some fun play every day.

-Will he be an excessive barker? This will depend on your training with a puppy.

-Will I crush him in bed by accident when we sleep? (I sleep with pets) We have never had an issue with crushing in the bed. If we get too close to him he will move. Don't forget that dogs are pack animals and when they are in their litters they often sleep all over each other.

-Will I miss him too much when I have to leave him home? *YES!*
*
*-Are malteses stubborn? Stubborn is a human trait that we place on animals but maltese can be hard to train if you are not diligant and don't stick to a routine. Because they are so cute it can be easy to want to baby them whereas you would not do this with a larger puppy. So, I don't think they are stubborn I think humans spoil them which makes training them difficult.

-Can they damage furniture with their nails? Yes - again, this comes down to training.

-Does good breeding guarantee good temperament? I don't believe it does because each animal is an individual but I will leave this question to those with more experience.


What should I expect from a maltese puppy in the first 2 months of ownership? N/A as I have not had a puppy.

What are your pointers for having a healthy gratifying relationship with your dog and ensuring a proper bond? Spend time together, take walks, be consistant with training, and give at least 30 minutes of your day to them.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just checking in to see how you and Olympia are doing. I noticed that you mentioned that you don't feel that you've bonded with her yet. It will take time. She will probably bond more quickly because 1) she is a puppy and 2) she is totally depend on you for her care and well being. But with any living creature, bonding comes with time and experiences together. She is full of love to give you unconditionally -- so open your heart and let that love in and before you know it, you will be completely unseparable.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congratulations for choosing the best dog breed ever! You will love being a Malt Mom. I remember when I first saw Rocky he melted into my arms. He is very much a lap dog. He is obedient and sweet and not much of a barker. Your baby is beautiful and I love the name you chose for her. :Welcome 2:


----------

